# ما جدوى مهندس الطاقة شمسية فى مصر ؟ موضوع للنقاش.



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (11 مارس 2010)

الموضوع ببساطة إن أنا بأفكر فى التخصص فى الطاقة المتجددة عموما و الطاقة الشمسية خصوصا.
 
لإن فكرة الحصول على طاقة مستمرة ونظيفة و توفير مياة نقية باستخدام مصادر طبيعية لا تلوث البيئة فكرة عبقرية الصراحة :8: و حتأمن مستقبل دول نامية كتير لو إتطبقت .

و الواحد نفسه يعمل حاجة ويطبق الموضوع ده فى البلد بدل مانجيب ناس من برة لو إحتاجنا زى ما بنعمل دايماٌٌ:86:.

بس المشكلة بعد ما الواحد يطحن نفسه فى التخصص ده ما يلاقيش مكان يشتغل فيه يطبق فيه ما درسه من حيث تصميم محطات شمسية أو رياح أو غيرها وتكنولجيا بنائها لإن أنا عارف إن التكلفة المبدئية لهذه المشاريع كبيرة جدا وبيبقى كمان فيها مخاطرة :18: .

علما إن أنا سنتين فقط و أتخرج ياعنى بألعب فى الوقت الضائع ولازم أحدد حأتخصص فى إيه :81: ؟ علشان أقوى نفسى فيه من دلوقتى.

فياريت معلومات عن أماكن بتشتغل فى الموضوع ده فى مصر أو حتى فى الدول العربية ولو حد عارف مكان ممكن أتدرب فيه فى الصيف يقولنا عليه برضه . 
وياريت كمان مهندسين التخصص ده يحكولنا عن تجاربهم وعن شغلهم بالظبط بدون تحيز وهل هما مرتاحين ولا لأ علشان الواحد يعرف يقرر صح .

ياريت الموضوعية وعدم التحيز لو سمحتوا.

 وشكرا ليكم:56:.

 




*
صاحب العلم يحرسه علمه ، وصاحب المال يحرس ماله*

​


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (12 مارس 2010)

واضح كده إن مافيش مهندسين فى المنتدى شغالين فى مصر فى الموضوع ده


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (19 مارس 2010)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## محمد محمود العدل (5 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بصراحة انت فكرتنى بنفس الشعور اللى كنت اعيش فيه من 3 سنوات قبل التخرج
الان اعمل فى احد شركات السخانات الشمسية الصغيرة
الموضوع جميل جدا وله مستقبل كبير فى مصر خصوصا فى مشروع الكريمات وغيره من المشاريع المخطط عملها
وطالما انت بتحب المجال توكل على الله وموضوع الشغل والرزق ده عند الله
تحياتى


----------



## محمد 122 (6 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا دكتور متخصص في استخدام الطاقة الشمسية في مجال تخزين الطاقة ومن خلال معرفتي البسيطه ارى ان الاهتمام بموضوع الطاقة الشمسية في مصر لا يتخطى الشركات الصغيرة او القطاع الخاص اي تعمل مشروعك وشركتك بنفسك اما الحال في دول العربية المجاورة فهو احسن منا لان الاولوية الاولى في مصر لطاقة الرياح التي حبانا الله بكميات وفيره منها 
وكما قال لك الاخ محمد محمود الارزاق بيد الله
وفقكم الله 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (9 أبريل 2010)

محمد محمود العدل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> بصراحة انت فكرتنى بنفس الشعور اللى كنت اعيش فيه من 3 سنوات قبل التخرج
> الان اعمل فى احد شركات السخانات الشمسية الصغيرة
> الموضوع جميل جدا وله مستقبل كبير فى مصر خصوصا فى مشروع الكريمات وغيره من المشاريع المخطط عملها
> ...



ياراجل ليك شوقة أخيرا حد عبرنى ورد عليا !!:15:
متشكر قوى لردك بس ممكن أعرف من حضرتك الشركة التى تعمل بها بتعمل إيه بالضبط :81:
يا عنى بتصنع ولا بتركب ولا بتحسب أحمال ولا إيه بالضبط وكمان يا ريت تقولى بتسافر كتيير أماكن المشروعات ولا بتشتغل فى مقر الشركة.
و موضوع المرتب إيه أخباره هه!!!:67:


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (9 أبريل 2010)

محمد 122 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا دكتور متخصص في استخدام الطاقة الشمسية في مجال تخزين الطاقة ومن خلال معرفتي البسيطه ارى ان الاهتمام بموضوع الطاقة الشمسية في مصر لا يتخطى الشركات الصغيرة او القطاع الخاص اي تعمل مشروعك وشركتك بنفسك اما الحال في دول العربية المجاورة فهو احسن منا لان الاولوية الاولى في مصر لطاقة الرياح التي حبانا الله بكميات وفيره منها
> وكما قال لك الاخ محمد محمود الارزاق بيد الله
> وفقكم الله
> والسلام عليكم


وعليكم السلام يا دكتور 
أنا متفق مع حضرتك إن أنا أعمل مشروعى بنفسى بس المشكلة إن أنا لازم أخد الخبرة العملية الأول وبعد كده أعمل مشروعى.
السؤال هنا أخد الخبرة منين وما حدش دايس فى الموضوع ده هنا. 
ممكن أعرف حضرتك شغال فيين وبتعمل إيه بالضبط فى مجالات استخدام الطاقة المتجددة. وبناء على خبرتك إيه التطبيقات الشغالة فى مصر فى وقتنا هذا بالنسبة للطاقة الشمسية و تفكير المستهلكين إيه بالنسبة للتكلفة المبدئية العالية؟؟
تعرف مكان ممكن أتدرب فيه الصيف ده بحيث إنى أخد فكرة أكثر؟؟
أنا عارف إن إسألتى كتير بس أنا طمعان فى ردك :7:


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 أبريل 2010)

mahmoudabdoulghaff قال:


> ​
> 
> الموضوع ببساطة إن أنا بأفكر فى التخصص فى الطاقة المتجددة عموما و الطاقة الشمسية خصوصا.​
> لإن فكرة الحصول على طاقة مستمرة ونظيفة و توفير مياة نقية باستخدام مصادر طبيعية لا تلوث البيئة فكرة عبقرية الصراحة :8: و حتأمن مستقبل دول نامية كتير لو إتطبقت .​
> ...


 
الأخ المهندس محمود 
إستخدام الطاقة الشمسية لتوليد الكهرباء نوعان :
1- إستخدام مباشر : وهنا تستخدم الخلايا الشمسية Solar Cell وما يعرف بالفوتوفولطية 
وهذه الخاصية يتم فيها توليد الكهرباء مباشرة لخاصية الخلايا التي تتركب من كاربيد السليكون ..وهنا انت تحتاج للتخصص في قسم الهندسة الكهربائية

2- إستخدام غير مباشر : وتستخدم ما يعرف بالمجمعات او العاكسات او المركزات الشمسية
Flat Plate Collectors ، Parabplic Concentrators ، Reflecting Mirrors 
حيث يتم يتم تسخين المياه اولا ومن ثم تسخين وسيط 
يتبخر عند درجات حرارة منخفضة مثل الفريون 45 درجة مئوية ..
ويتم بعدها الخطوات كما هو في محطات التوليد التقليدية.

لقد درست الهنسة الميكانيكية .. 
وكان مشروع تخرجي عن توليد الكهرباء الغير مباشر من الطاقة الشمسية.. 

في السعودية قبل 30 عاما كان هناك مشروع للطاقة الشمسية وتم إستخدام الخلايا الشمسية فيه بقدرة حوالي 300 كيلوات .

وقد إنتهى العمر الإفتراضي وتوقفت المحطة.. كانت محطة أبحاث..

هناك تسخين مياه منزلية في فلل وبيوت في مدينة الجبيل وينبع
بإستخدام المجمعات Flat Plate Collectors

وصيتي هي ان تختار أحد التخصصات الرئيسية : هندسة ميكانيكية أو هندسة كهربائية
مما يسهل عليك معرفة احد النظامين (ميكانيكي أو كهربائي) 
ومن ثم تتخصص في الطاقة الشمسية .. وبالتالي تكون قد جمعت بين الحسنيين .

مجالات الطاقة الشمسية في العالم العربي وفرص العمل فيها ضعيف .

إلا ان أحببت فتح عمل خاص بك .. وتظل منافسة المستورد .

وفقك الله ويسر أمرك .​


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (11 أبريل 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ المهندس محمود
> إستخدام الطاقة الشمسية لتوليد الكهرباء نوعان :
> 1- إستخدام مباشر : وهنا تستخدم الخلايا الشمسية solar cell وما يعرف بالفوتوفولطية
> وهذه الخاصية يتم فيها توليد الكهرباء مباشرة لخاصية الخلايا التي تتركب من كاربيد السليكون ..وهنا انت تحتاج للتخصص في قسم الهندسة الكهربائية
> ...


شكرا لردك دكتور محمد وجزاك الله خيرا.
أحب أوضح لحضرتك إن المشكلة عندى مش إنى أتخصص ميكانيكا ولا كهرباء أنا فعلا فى قسم ميكانيكا وعندى فكرة كويسة عن تطبيقات الطاقة الشمسية .المشكلة إن بداخل قسم ميكانيكا تخصصات مختلفة أنا مش عارف أختار إيه و فكرت فى موضوع الطاقة الشمسية خصوصا و الطاقات المتجددة عموما لأنى حبيت الفكرة بعد ما أخذت مادة اسمها طاقة جديدة ومتجددة.
حضرتك متفق مع دكتور "محمد 122 "فى فكرة إنى أقوم بمشروع خاص فى هذا المجال .السؤال هنا ماهى متطلبات عمل مشروع خاص فى الطاقة الشمسية و كيف يمكن عمل دراسة جدوى له؟
​


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (16 أبريل 2010)

up up up​


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (26 مايو 2010)

مؤخرا قمت بزيارة هيئة الطاقة المتجددة الموجودة فى أول عباس العقاد بجوار شركة إنبى.
لقيت تطبيقان فقط هناك وكلها تستخدم الشمس فقط.
1-السخانات الشمسية thermosyphon أو vacuum tube 
2-الخلايا الكهروضوئية (photovoltic cell).

و البشمهندسين هناك قالولنا إن أكثر حاجة شغالة هى السخانات الشمسية ( thermosyphone) فى القرى السياحية و المستشفيات.


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (18 يوليو 2010)

حد ليه نفس يضيف حاجه


----------



## EletEng (26 يوليو 2010)

مصر بحسب متابعتي مؤخرا مشتركة بمشاريع الشبكة الاوربية العالمية للطاقة المتجددة DESERTEC وهي ضمن دول الاتفاقية ، وان المشروع سيولد 150 MW وسيكلف 250 مليون يورو وهو معرض ليرتفع الى 400 مليون يورو وقد بدأ المشروع واسمه (Kuraymat ) على بعد 100 كلم جنوب القاهرة ، وسيدشن خلال سنة والخبر في المواقع :-

www.greenbusiness.com عدد 21 ابريل 2010
www.desertec.org 
www*SolarMillennium*.com

كما ان هنا هيئة في مصر للطاقة المتجددة / الشمسية http://www.solarec-egypt.com/
المركز المصري لابحاث الطاقة الشمسية
*Main office in Egypt*

Egyptian Solar Research Center Ltd
SOLAREC EGYPT
7, Nozha Street, App 2
Nasr City - Cairo, Egypt
Fax: 


بالاضافة الى ان هناك مشروع جديد لطاقة الرياح في السويس بطاقة 120 MW 

,,,,,,,,,,, وبرأيي ان هذا المجال واعد جدا ، ونسأل الله لك ولنا التوفيق


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (1 أغسطس 2010)

eleteng قال:


> مصر بحسب متابعتي مؤخرا مشتركة بمشاريع الشبكة الاوربية العالمية للطاقة المتجددة desertec وهي ضمن دول الاتفاقية ، وان المشروع سيولد 150 mw وسيكلف 250 مليون يورو وهو معرض ليرتفع الى 400 مليون يورو وقد بدأ المشروع واسمه (kuraymat ) على بعد 100 كلم جنوب القاهرة ، وسيدشن خلال سنة والخبر في المواقع :-
> 
> www.greenbusiness.com عدد 21 ابريل 2010
> www.desertec.org
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا على مشاركتك القيمة​


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (2 أغسطس 2010)

*salam alikom*

Mahmoud, please contact me on my email for something important related to your subject above. Thanks 


Eng. mohamed shehata


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (11 نوفمبر 2010)

mohamedshehata1 قال:


> mahmoud, please contact me on my email for something important related to your subject above. Thanks
> 
> 
> eng. Mohamed shehata


أرسلت لك رسالة على الخاص يا باشمهندس


----------



## يحيى يحيى (21 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
انا كمان بفكر الدخول في المجال دا بس المشكلة قلة الخبرة او انعدام الخبرة لدي وقلة المعلومات المتوفرة لدي في هذا الموضوع ارجو من لديد اي معلومة عن السوق او الاسعار ومدى كفاءة هذا الموضوع من الناحية العملية فليقدمها والحساب عند الله وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## SMART2TROY (25 مايو 2011)

بالتوفيق


----------



## zakaria bayome (21 أكتوبر 2011)

يوجد مؤسسه تتبني مشروع تكنولوجيا الصحراء أو ديزرتك Desertec، في منطقة شمال أفريقيا وباختصار شديد الهدف من هذا المشروع انتاج الكهرباء من شمس المنطقه ومد الدول الاوروبيه بهذه الكهرباء. هذا وسوف يعقد مؤتمر عالمي بالقاهره لمدة يومين اوائل نوفمبر عام 2011 لهذا الغرض (عندي امل ان يكون هناك جديد في هذا المؤتمر) كما انه يوجد شركه في مصر تعد دراسة جدوي لانشاء مصنع بامكانيتها المتاحه يعمل في مجال إستخدام الطاقة الشمسية لتوليد الكهرباء


----------



## zakaria bayome (5 نوفمبر 2011)

هذا الموضوع شاغلني جدا لدرجة اني باعمل دراسة جدوي له لاقامة مصنع لاستغلال الطاقه الشمسيه واتمني ان افرغ من ذلك لاتخاذ القرار السليم وذلك بمقارنة ما تسفر عنه الدراسه مع الامكانيات المتاحه وعندي امل في الاستزاده بكم من المعلومات التقنيه حتي اصل للنتيجه المرجوه وشكرا


----------



## Khaledelmorsi (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مجالات الطاقة الشمسية في العالم العربي وفرص العمل فيها ضعيف .​ 
دكتور باشرحيل
السلام عليكم
عندي سؤال، ما هو سبب أن مجالات إستخدام الطاقة الشمسية فى العالم العربي فى ظل توافر سطوع الشمس طوال ايام السنة، و هل الجدوى الإقتصادية لإستخدام الطاقة الشمسية غير مناسبة فى العالم العربي.
تحياتي


----------



## pesocom (1 مارس 2013)

mahmoudabdoulghaff قال:


> up up up​



http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Solar-panel-3/502756669777055


أشترك وشارك فى الموقع لتحصل على مزيد من المعلومات فى هذا الباب


----------

